# Windows XP startet nicht mehr!



## josDesign (3. Mai 2003)

Hallo Freunde das Computerzeitalters!

Mein Prob ist ganz einfach. Es ist mir schon desöfteren passiert, aber daraufhin habe ich imer formatiert und neu draufgspielt!

ALSO:

Ich arbeite ganz normal am Mittwoch (z.B.!!!) fahre ihn herunter.

Am nächsten Tag schalte ich ihn ein, er bootet,

nun kommt auch schon der schwarze Bildschrim mit dem XP-Logo und dem Ladebalken!

Kurz darauf kommt ein Bluescreen mit weißem Text, bei dem der Fehler ausgeschrieben wird.

NUR DAS PROB IST: Sobald der Bluescreen kommt, bootet der PC auch schon wieder von neuem, und eine Endlosschleife lässt sich nicht vermeiden! Der PC lässt mich leider den Text nicht lesen.

Weis jemand bereits was das für ein Problem ist, das ich da habe!!!!????



Ich bitte um eure Hilfe!

mfg
josdesign


----------



## Suchfunktion (4. Mai 2003)

*hmm...*

Hmm... wie oft kannste den PC denn starten, bis der fehler (und endlosschleife) kommen?
Also als erstes würde ich mal auf einen festplattenfehler schätzen... oder es kann auch sein, dass dein speicher (HDD) im ***** ist, also ab einem bestimmten füll-status nicht weiter arbeiten kann... Natürlich kann es auch sein, dass deine Auslagerungsdatei (oder wie auch immer ) im ***** ist und nichmehr funktioniert, ab nem bestimmten Zeitraum...
Vielleicht isses sogar n virus, der fest inner Platte verankert ist, also hilft auch kein formatieren...

Aber am meisten würde ich die HDD an sich beschuldigen, weil es ja trotz formatieren nach einiger Zeit wiederkehrt...

Wenn es dir möglich ist, dann versuch es einfach testweise mal mit einer anderen Festplatte (vom freund, oder so), installiere darauf von der selben CD (wie auch bei dem fehlerhaften Windows) und schau, ob es dann ohne probleme klappt... wenn ja, haste ein problem, und musst deine 'alte' festplatte entweder irgendwie total löschen (irgendwo hier gibts ne anleitung dazu, glaube ich) oder im schlimmsten Fall musste dir ne neue Festplatte kaufen, bzw. irgendwo organisieren, falls du keine hast...

Naja, mehr möglichkeiten, wie der fehler zustande kommt, weiss ich nicht...
Naja, nurnoch die eine:
Du hast ein fehlerhaftes programm installiert, wegen dem dein Win nichmehr bootet... daran kanns auch liegen!

Naja, schau einfach mal, ob eines der obenbeschriebenen fehlermöglichkeiten zutrifft...
ciao

P.S.:
Die 5 Sternchen (*****) stehen für eine umgangssprachliche version von 'Popo' 
'tschüss


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2003)

A) Abgesichert starten (F8 Drücken - sobald Windows laden will)
B) Wenn A nix bringt -> XP BootCD einschmeißen, "Notfallkonsole" auswählen -> einloggen -> scanreg /fix

Kleines Registry 1x1:


> To back-up the Registry in Windows - Start => Run - enter scanreg
> 
> To restore the Registry in DOS mode - scanreg /restore.
> 
> ...



C) Zu a) -> Jedesmal wenn man Software installiert, die in das System eingreift, wird ein Sicherheitspunkt gesetzt

(D.H. Man kann wieder eine funktionierende Registry und laufende Treiber bekommen, wenn es das System irgendwie zerhäckselt hat.


----------



## StonedNerd (4. Mai 2003)

Hi!
Den Fehler kenn ich nur allzu gut! Das erste Mal, als der Fehler auftrat, ware ein halbes Jahr vergangen. Danach verringerte sich der Abstand immer mehr - zum Schluss gibg es so weit, dass ich am einen Tag installierte und mich am naechsten schon wieder ransetzen durfte.
Du kannst ja mal dein Windows an eine andere Stelle auf deiner Platte installieren, also alles umpartitionieren ... bei mir klappte das dann auch.
(Wieso hab ich das Gefuehl das XP tatsaechlich fuer "Xtreme Partitionfragging" steht :\)


----------



## josDesign (4. Mai 2003)

*Extreme Blödsinn, das Windows XP*

Hai!

Werde das ganze mal versuchen! Das heist also das xp irgendwelche Dateien ablegt auf der platte oder sogar im Masterbootsektor der platte!

Werde dem ganzen mal nachgehen!

mfg
josdesign


----------

